# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  What mouse should I choose? Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 or Razer Naga (mmo one) ?

## kilmi1

Hello, 
I would like to know your opinions about Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 , is it great for this price? Does it broke up quickly ? Works well?? Im thinking about buying 
Saitek Cyborg R.A.T 7 or Razer Naga. The problem is that I had Razer Naga molten edition and it broke up after 1 or 1 and half year.. The left click issue , so 
I don't know if I had a bad model or something? The mouse was good , but it broke so quickly for this price.. So I want to know your opinions about cyborg mouse.

I play mostly diablo 3 when it comes out, rpg's some mmorpg's some fps mix of good games.

----------


## JD

The naga is useless in my opinion. I have the R.A.T. 7 and it's amazing.

----------


## kilmi1

> The naga is useless in my opinion. I have the R.A.T. 7 and it's amazing.


And for how long you have it already?? What you think in your opinion how long will it last without breaking ??

Or maybe another question, what is the best mouse for gaming ??

----------


## Remus3

w.e. works tbh; i've always stuck to razor because i know i can get 1-2 years out of them; for 5-10$/month when you look at how long it lasts without abusing it (with only an initial 80-100$ buy. was never an issue, sure i had the left click issue... it also went away after i cleaned it.

ive gotten the dead cord as well recently where it just disconnects reconnects over and over; bought a new one - naga hex up from the imperator, and i can actually utuilize the 6 keys unlike 11 tiny buttons on the side of a mouse.

the only differences in mice is 1) comfy for you. 2) price you are willing to pay 3) it's dpi speed faster than what you use now.

everything else is just gimmicky shit. -corded laser for life.

i can also say(in using the rat7) ;; the sniper mode is shit, the weights are gimmick (you get used to the feel of a mouse regardless, they don't make you pro unless you were beforehand), and the only nice feature is you can change the size if you have smaller or larger hands.

----------


## kilmi1

> w.e. works tbh; i've always stuck to razor because i know i can get 1-2 years out of them; for 5-10$/month when you look at how long it lasts without abusing it (with only an initial 80-100$ buy. was never an issue, sure i had the left click issue... it also went away after i cleaned it.
> 
> ive gotten the dead cord as well recently where it just disconnects reconnects over and over; bought a new one - naga hex up from the imperator, and i can actually utuilize the 6 keys unlike 11 tiny buttons on the side of a mouse.
> 
> the only differences in mice is 1) comfy for you. 2) price you are willing to pay 3) it's dpi speed faster than what you use now.
> 
> everything else is just gimmicky shit. -corded laser for life.
> 
> i can also say(in using the rat7) ;; the sniper mode is shit, the weights are gimmick (you get used to the feel of a mouse regardless, they don't make you pro unless you were beforehand), and the only nice feature is you can change the size if you have smaller or larger hands.


Thanks for the answers

----------


## boredevil

i would go with the one that perfectly fits your hand. nobody need buttons that are a pain in the ass to press

----------


## cgbcody

anything razer is amazing I've had the deathadder for two years or so and it is amazing

----------


## Confucius

> The naga is useless in my opinion. I have the R.A.T. 7 and it's amazing.


I'm on my second razer naga and I love it. The side buttons make pvp a lot faster and you can click keys on the mouse twice as fast as you could on the keyboard, especially if you are right handed. Razer has also just released a newer version of the naga with interchangeable side panels and a few more things. The amount of keys on the naga and the it's size is perfect. There is no better mouse than the naga at the moment.

----------


## Harambeqt

Test before buying of you have that possibility.

Ive had a Logitech G500 for about a year and Its the best mice ive ever had.
Alot smoother to hold than a cyborg and it works very good to fps, rpg & rts.

----------


## Zoridox

I own both mice and I can honestly say that the two mice are both great in their own ways.

The Naga:
The Razer Naga is a great mouse, great feel, great look, even though the functionality isn't as great as it could have been...

The Rat 7:
The Rat 7 is a pretty good mouse, decent feel, odd look and the functionality is very good.

I used to use the Rat 7 mouse, but I found myself never using the precision aim mode, the extra profiles are useless because you don't get any extra buttons for macros or anything and the feel isn't really that great either, its just overall not the greatest. Some people may say that the Razer mice are way overpriced or just cheap, I say they are sort of right but wrong at the same time. Products by Razer are known to have factory defects (its sadly something thats common) but if you get a product that is issue free, then they are amazing, for example, I got a Razer Anansi gaming keyboard and there was a defect, I exchanged it for a new one and now its amazing, most people just don't want to take the time to make sure what they have is good, they just think, "Oh, there is a defect, that must mean Razer sucks!". The Naga is more comfortable and overall a nicer looking mouse, the only thing I don't like about the naga is that the back 3 buttons aren't very reachable but hey, not like I am going to use 12 buttons anyways.

Go for the Naga, its more comfortable and now that it has the interchangeable plates for the sides, its amazing.

----------


## Villadsen

If it's only between those two I would say take the Rat 7, solely because I've had so many problems with the naga.
I've had 4 different nagas now, because all the previous ones broke within 2/3 of a year. I also feel that 7-12 on the side are very awkward to press.
It's also a horrible mouse if you listen to loud music, because it is super light, and even a small sub woofer will make your cursor go crazy on the screen.

But if I can come with a suggestion, I'd say buy a Logitech G500.

----------

